# Financial Aid for Graduate Studies (Secular schools)



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 11, 2005)

Does your government give allowances to students? Here you can get about $150 a week if you are stuck for money.

If not then always ask contacts at the university as they will most often know what is on offer. Check their website also as often there is a scholarship page.


----------



## Puritanhead (Jun 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WrittenFromUtopia_
> While living in Pittsburgh to complete my M.Div. and RPTS in the next year or so (Lord willing), I would be interesting in working on a M.A. in Philosophy at the University of Pittsburgh.
> 
> However, being a young man (who will be in school full time) and soon to be married person, finances will be tight, as my wife will likely be supporting us for the most part, until I finish school.
> ...



I'd stick with one thing at a time... it's good to have ambition, but jump the M.Div. hurdle first and work in off-season. I was an overambitious, go-get a law and divinity degree guy... and I burnt out, didn't get all my student loans, and I'm in a hold pattern. I want to get a doctorate one day and be a prof... and an associate pastor.


----------



## matt01 (Jun 12, 2005)

I understand that school is fun and rewarding, but do you really want to spend the first few years of marriage having your wife support you? If you are getting married, wouldn't it be a better idea to start supporting her?

Just my two cents...


----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Jun 12, 2005)

^ my first thoughts but decided no one would listen to them. I would only work as hard as you are planning if I had scholarships etc... otherwise you should probably lower the workload and get a part-time job or something. I am not sure how it works in the US. As I said, we get it easy.


----------

